# Liberty Movement > Rand Paul Forum >  January 28th Republican debate on Fox News - Official Thread

## jct74



----------


## squirl22

> it looks like the Fox panel is going to ask Cruz about the Goldman Sachs and ethanol subsidies.


I hope they go after the Goldman Sachs connections...I can't believe his supporters do not care about his, especially Glenn Beck who usually does all of the research yet has conveniently neglected to mention how Cruz, whom he has endorsed, is being bankrolled by Goldman Sachs.

----------


## staerker

Trump name dropping begins.

----------


## staerker

Moderator gives a shoutout to Donald Trump's event.

----------


## TheNewYorker

Anyone have a live stream?

----------


## ds21089

> I hope they go after the Goldman Sachs connections...I can't believe his supporters do not care about his, especially Glenn Beck who usually does all of the research yet has conveniently neglected to mention how Cruz, whom he has endorsed, is being bankrolled by Goldman Sachs.


Well Glenn Bleck is a pied piper after all. His sole purpose is to take liberty-oriented people and steer them off a cliff. The reason his supporters dont care is because most of his voters are evangelicals, most of whom know nothing of the federal reserve.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

I'm rooting for Santorum and/or Huckleberry, gotta take some support away from Cruz...

Surge my pretties, surge!

----------


## rich34

> I hope they go after the Goldman Sachs connections...I can't believe his supporters do not care about his, especially Glenn Beck who usually does all of the research yet has conveniently neglected to mention how Cruz, whom he has endorsed, is being bankrolled by Goldman Sachs.


If the moderators don't, Rand should.  That along with being born in Canada should cause Herman to take a hit..

----------


## ds21089

> I'm rooting for Santorum and/or Huckleberry, gotta take some support away from Cruz...
> 
> Surge my pretties, surge!


LMAO. It's sad because those monkeys are pretty much the general electorate. Mindless peons.

----------


## jct74

livestream:

http://www.foxnews.com/live-coverage...gle-gop-debate

----------


## presence



----------


## r3volution 3.0

Boy, you almost feel bad for Santorum. He's trying to explain what a caliphate is, and why we have to launch a massive ground invasion of Syria-Iraq, and - though his argument is completely wrong - it's the kind of thing you could actually have an intelligent discussion about. But you see him self-editing as he's speaking: "Damn it Rick, that's too big a word, dumb it down! dumb it down! Dive! Dive!". It's like the bizarro-world Rand Paul, totally full of $#@!, of course, but equally hamstrung by the stupidity of the audience.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Carly is just heinous, dear God.

She's the kind of chick you close the door on and she's still $#@!ing talking on the other side.

----------


## Theocrat

I wonder how many questions about Donald Trump will the moderators ask in the main debate. My guess is at least 3.

----------


## idiom

This isn't a debate its a pitch fest.

----------


## FrancisMarion

Fiorina is dropping truth bombs.

----------


## speciallyblend

> Drink of choice tonight? Just bought some Vodka, Whisky and Rum. Will decide before opening statements.


dabs or cheeba chews

----------


## 01000110

Carly laying out the 1 liners, golly

----------


## 01000110

Who is Jim Gilmore

----------


## FrancisMarion

> Who is Jim Gilmore


The ghost story teller to keep everyone scared.

----------


## TheNewYorker

Carly clearly the winner of the undercard debate

----------


## Kords21

Gilmore looks a bit like an older Mike Huckabee

----------


## Foreigner

Feeling Santorums rage... Don't like the guy at all, but they didn't give him a single chance to shine being in the undercard debate the whole time. His point is a valid one... *with current debate inclusion rules the actual vinner of the 2012 caucus would not have qualified for a single pre Iowa caucus 2012 primetime debate.*

----------


## CPUd

not really watching.  Are these people doing anything they haven't done the last 3 debates?

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> not really watching.  Are these people doing anything they haven't done the last 3 debates?


Nah, it provided mild entertainment between bouts of staring at the wall though.

----------


## speciallyblend

iowa 42 maryland 42 espn

----------


## eleganz

> not really watching.  Are these people doing anything they haven't done the last 3 debates?


You're right its a complete waste of time and once I realized it today I jumped on phone from home.

A much better way to warm up for Rand tonight.

I highly recommend everyone to drop the undercard debate and help get people to Rand's several rallies.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-TO-RAND-RALLY

----------


## FrancisMarion

> iowa 42 maryland 42 espn


a good second half before 9?  Changing now

----------


## brandon

I just got home 4 beers deep and this $#@! didn't even start yet?

At lest I can $#@! post here for this one. Was banned last time around.

----------


## speciallyblend

> You're right its a complete waste of time and once I realized it today I jumped on phone from home.
> 
> A much better way to warm up for Rand tonight.
> 
> I highly recommend everyone to drop the undercard debate and help get people to Rand's several rallies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-TO-RAND-RALLY



i make donations now, i have lost that loving feeling with humans. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOnYY9Mw2Fg   iowa 48 maryland 49

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> I just got home 4 beers deep and this $#@! didn't even start yet?
> 
> At lest I can $#@! post here for this one. Was banned last time around.


4 _whole_ beers?

Well aren't you a little puss?

Why don't you put on a skirt and pirouette around the room.

----------


## TheGoldenFamily

Post-debate talk about Carly's "RBF" or resting bitch face

----------


## TheGoldenFamily

They're talking about how Santorum won Iowa in 2012... No, Ron won!! ugh

----------


## Origanalist

> Drink every time someone says government's #1 job is to keep us safe.


I want to have a liver tomorrow.

----------


## brandon

> 4 _whole_ beers?
> 
> Well aren't you a little puss?
> 
> Why don't you put on a skirt and pirouette around the room.



 Sorry dude I'll drink 10 more to prove I'm as much a man as you.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> I want to have a liver tomorrow.


Be sure not to join the Syrian Army then.

----------


## Origanalist

> livestream:
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/live-coverage...gle-gop-debate


Thanks

----------


## adam220891

I'll match a donation if anyone cares to throw one up.

----------


## Origanalist

> Be sure not to join the Syrian Army then.


Good advice.

----------


## 01000110

> I'll match a donation if anyone cares to throw one up.


Not big, but here u go.

Thank you for your $10.00 contribution to my campaign. Your transaction ID is 2534801.

----------


## squirl22

Here's another link for livestream: http://livetvcafe.net/video/7RDR4DAYSBMO/Fox-News

Ignore all of the messages about downloading stuff; click on little white x's in gray boxes to delete.  Anyway, you do not need to download anything to watch this; if stream one is full, click on stream 2. that was also working...I have stream one and Fox live streaming because I do not trust the fox stream as these will start stalling out when too many people get on..

----------


## adam220891

> Not big, but here u go.
> 
> Thank you for your $10.00 contribution to my campaign. Your transaction ID is 2534801.


*Thank you for your donation*  Thank you for your $10.00 contribution to my campaign. Your transaction ID is 25348XX.

----------


## Jonderdonk

> iowa 42 maryland 42 espn


Someone in the crowd had a sign that said, "Even Trump doesn't care about Iowa"

----------


## DP714

Scumbag O'reilly was just talking to some talking head going down the list of candidates on the main stage and asking her what each candidate has to do tonight. Talks about all of the candidates seriously, then finally asks about Rand Paul and says "We know he's never going to win, like we said months ago..." Is this representative of the coverage Rand receives on daily election coverage segments? This is ridiculous.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

By Google Trends, Santorum won the undercard by a landslide.

----------


## 01000110

> Scumbag O'reilly was just talking to some talking head going down the list of candidates on the main stage and asking her what each candidate has to do tonight. Talks about all of the candidates seriously, then finally asks about Rand Paul and says "We know he's never going to win, like we said months ago..." Is this representative of the coverage Rand receives on daily election coverage segments? This is ridiculous.


O'Reilly is a giant douchebag.

----------


## georgiaboy

> I want to have a liver tomorrow.


with fava beans?

----------


## phill4paul

HOOOOOOOOOLD!

----------


## TheGoldenFamily

> By Google Trends, Santorum won the undercard by a landslide.


Fox said Fiorina won, smh

----------


## derek4ever

Rand needs to burn Rubio and hit Cruz in the debate. A bonus would be to hit the media as well.

----------


## CPUd

> Scumbag O'reilly was just talking to some talking head going down the list of candidates on the main stage and asking her what each candidate has to do tonight. Talks about all of the candidates seriously, then finally asks about Rand Paul and says "We know he's never going to win, like we said months ago..." Is this representative of the coverage Rand receives on daily election coverage segments? This is ridiculous.


O'Reilly and Rachel Maddow are 2 talking heads who give Rand 'special treatment'.

----------


## RonPaulRules

LETS GO RAND!!!

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

Holy $#@!, $#@! KENNEDY.

She's praising Cruz for things Rand has done first and proposed first which Cruz at most gave lip service to.

----------


## r3volution 3.0



----------


## TheGoldenFamily

The campaign has all built up to this moment....

----------


## 01000110

GO RAND!

----------


## 01000110

Rand got the biggest cheer!

----------


## CPUd

Some Rand fans in the audience

----------


## adam220891

Which debate had the most candidates?

----------


## Xenliad

Good screams for Rand.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

Why is my 'livestream' not working ??????

----------


## 01000110

Trump already? $#@! him.

----------


## adam220891

No opening statements?

----------


## CPUd

Cruz what do you have to say about Trump?  WTF?

----------


## TheNewYorker

> Why is my 'livestream' not working ??????


Mine isn't either.

----------


## Xenliad

They should skip all Trump questions.

----------


## garyallen59

"Apparently Iowa is near Kentucky" - Bret Baier after loud cheers for Paul.

----------


## Patrick Henry

Cruz is so fake.

----------


## Valli6

Bret Bier: _Apparently Iowa's near Kentucky._ 

(After cheers for Rand)

----------


## 01000110

Cruz zings the orange faced bag of wind.

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

Cruz is out for blood tonight, just like I thought he'd be. He thinks this is his chance and he's right. Rand has to stay on his toes.

----------


## adam220891

> Cruz zings the orange faced bag of wind.


So canned.

----------


## cornell

Updated link with a working stream

http://www.foxnews.com/live-coverage...gle-gop-debate

----------


## RonPaulRules

Live Google stream is down.

----------


## CPUd

This is $#@!ing stupid.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> Mine isn't either.


$#@! fox and google. This $#@! sucks.

"Live event ended."

----------


## phill4paul

Trumps not there it it is all about Trump. LOL.

  How many times has his named been mentioned?

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> with fava beans?


...and a nice bottle of Chianti

----------


## TheNewYorker

Fox news link not working for me on mobile; youtube stream apparently down.

How did they introduce the candidates?

----------


## Alldayallie

Baier said apparently Kentucky is next to Iowa

----------


## MarcusI

im here tonight  Greets from Germany

----------


## EBounding

Rubio already sounds thirsty

----------


## 01000110

Bush misses Trump.  WTF

----------


## adam220891

Jeb! is go awkward

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Baier said apparently Kentucky is next to Iowa


Yep, Rand got the loudest cheer by far.

----------


## 01000110

> Has rand gotten a question yet?


no

----------


## liveandletlive

Jeb: "I'm establishment because Barbara Bush is my mom."

----------


## garyallen59

Bush is making no damn sense right now. WTF.

----------


## CPUd

Jebra trying too hard again.

----------


## euphemia

Rand looks awesome.  Absolutely Presidential in every way.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Bush misses Trump.  WTF


Called him his teddy bear, a bit homoerotic...

...must be having Skull and Bones flashbacks.

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

> Bush misses Trump.  WTF


He's trying to look like a man after being bullied and smacked around by Trump this whole campaign.

It isn't working.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

$#@! GOOGLE.

If I search Fox debate live stream on youtube...

Donald Trump event is the first hit. 
Fox's stream doesn't work... Isn't it $#@!ING AMAZING how these things work.

----------


## Valli6

> Has rand gotten a question yet?


i'd say it'll be another 20 to 30 minutes before they get to Rand.

----------


## EBounding

Such horrible questions.  I'm not surprised though

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Rand just annihilated Cruz on his phony sidling up to Ron, didn't show up for Audit the Fed, taking both side son NSA.

----------


## cornell

Rubio Murica Erection time

----------


## Patrick Henry

Rube is insane

----------


## EBounding

Why is Rubio talking

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

Silence Kasich, men are talking!

----------


## Patrick Henry

> its so much better without Trump...


Absolutely!

----------


## derek4ever

> lol, kasich mispronounced his own name, ahhaa i am dying here


Was hoping he'd say Cashich!

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

Carson: "ZZZzzzzzzzZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz."

----------


## Alldayallie

> Uch... I finally get the stream running first thing I see; RUBIOS FACE. #$^$#%&^$#%#
> 
> AND FK KASICH. 
> 
> 
> I'm on a roll. $#@! em all. Rand Paul 2016.


stop the cussing

----------


## CPUd

Carson: "you don't have to be a politician to tell the truth..."

----------


## limequat

Go back to sleep carson.

----------


## opal

ok.. I tried to watch live.. can't stand the reiteration of the questions.. must download to watch later

----------


## Michael Landon

I love this audience.  Rand is off to a good start.

- ML

----------


## speciallyblend

> Ron Paul mention and everyone is Rand's best friend...


they need a ron paul glory hole , sorry !!

----------


## limequat

I liked it better when Brett Dennan said it.

----------


## derek4ever

> Silence Kasich, men are talking!


Yeah! Somebody put a dunce hat on him and have him sit in the corner!!

----------


## Patrick Henry

Isis gonna kill ya

----------


## Patrick Henry

Cruz is really tough

----------


## euphemia

I have never thought of Cruz as an intellectual, however much he claims to be one.

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

This crowd is certainly interesting...

----------


## CPUd

> Rand was not prepared for RON PAUL being brought up! Why didn't he say something like RON is campaigning for ME this weekend NOT Ted?!


He's had that question recently, and gave about the same answer.

----------


## robmpreston

Cruz is a monster. Go away please. I can't believe people actually think he's a decent second choice after Rand.

----------


## staerker

Cruz confirming that he is for carpet bombing.

----------


## Kords21

Cruz has no idea what carpet bombing is, why can't people see what a dumbass he is?

----------


## derek4ever

> Isis gonna kill ya


Rand should say: there are 2 things that are going to kill our country, ISIS and our debt. We need to get rid of both!

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Rand's in the zone, this is already the best debate so far.

----------


## staerker

Cruz: "lift the rules of engagement"

----------


## limequat

Underwhelming applause any time Ted speaks.  Rand Rubio tag teaming ted.

----------


## Kotin

good rubio mentioned paul giving him a rebuttle

----------


## speciallyblend

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7u8_-tI3gHQ

----------


## Patrick Henry

> I have never thought of Cruz as an intellectual, however much he claims to be one.


Cruz has never impressed me either.

----------


## 65fastback2+2

> He's had that question recently, and gave about the same answer.


I agree with not bringing up ron right now. Keep Rand as his own person as much as possible

----------


## JJ2

Rand mentioned. He needs to get his 30 seconds!

----------


## CPUd

Rubio: ISIS is the $#@!ing devil Dubuque Dibique

----------


## Southron

> Rand was not prepared for RON PAUL being brought up! Why didn't he say something like RON is campaigning for ME this weekend NOT Ted?!


Good question.  He missed an opportunity.

----------


## adam220891

For anyone wondering if Ron Paul supports Rafael:

*'Carpet Bomber' Cruz: Libertarian or Neocon?*


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOAc...ature=youtu.be

----------


## KEEF

> Carson: "you don't have to be a politician to tell the truth..."


Sometimes listening to Carson's idioms is like listening to a drunk dislexic Yoda.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Rubio mentions Rand (while fumbling all over himself in his confusion over which fears to monger in this line), he should jump in.

----------


## 01000110

Rand better get time to respond here

----------


## 65fastback2+2

> Cruz has never impressed me either.


I expected to be blown away with Cruz in a debate given his education and history...but he is 100% a dud

----------


## robmpreston

Rand better jump in here.

----------


## CPUd

Cruz:  I will be your Reagan to Obama's Jimmy Carter

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> Rand mentioned. He needs to get his 30 seconds!


Probably won't... Cruz first, then forgotten..

CALLED IT ..

$#@! FOX

----------


## robmpreston

wow, what a bunch of $#@!ing $#@!s. so obvious.

----------


## Patrick Henry

Convenient time for a break

----------


## 01000110

Cruz going all Carly and blabbing unstoppable

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

Cruz is chomping at the bit, but so far it's not going well for him. The conservatarians are going for Rand and the neocons are going for Rubio tonight. I never thought he'd crash so quickly. 

This is the most interesting debate so far.

----------


## rg17

I farted

----------


## staerker

Kasich listens for Rand, then tries to drown him out. Every time.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Rand tries to jump in, script-reader whores don't let him, then laugh and go to commercial break.

----------


## derek4ever

Bastards! They cheated Rand out of his 30 seconds!!

----------


## adam220891



----------


## simon1911

It's so hard to cut through the warring mentality.

----------


## spudea

>

----------


## garyallen59

There is a google poll about which candidate has the best plan for ISIS when you search for Rand on google. Everyone go vote in these polls that are being posted.

----------


## Origanalist

FEAR!

----------


## CPUd

Jeb said he already told us how to beat ISIS but no one listened.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Ooops, Cruz digs a deeper hole for himself.

...playing the victim, such amazingly fake outrage, grotesque.

----------


## 01000110

Please leave Cruz, jackass

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

Ted Cruz is doing himself no favors so far. He's on the verge of imploding.

----------


## limequat

Cruz is coming off like a total ass.

----------


## Kords21

Oh poor Ted, everybody ganging up on him. Can we get him some milk and cookies?

----------


## rg17

Cruz is such a *Dick*!

----------


## speciallyblend

rand please body slam cruz

----------


## squirl22

Cruz is coming across as a jerk

----------


## Valli6

Cruz, you already used that joke in a previous debate.

----------


## dannno

LEAVE!!!!

----------


## euphemia

Christie is making a very good point about Hillary's "convenience."  That will be water cooler talk tomorrow.

----------


## FrancisMarion

> Cruz meltdown


Yep.

----------


## CPUd

This crowd absolutely hates Ted.

----------


## bronxboy10

Cruz is looking like an elitist jerk

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Rubio again says something nice to Rand; while zinging Cruz for trying to butt in, he says "please recognize Rand after me."

----------


## 01000110

GO RAND!!!!!!

----------


## rg17

Deport Cruz to Abootland!

----------


## EBounding

Did Rubio and Rand make a deal?

----------


## CPUd

Rubio knows the crowd, and he's triangulating.

----------


## TheNewYorker

> Did Rubio and Rand make a deal?


Yep. Rubio senses Rand will take Iowa, and wants a VP spot

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

> Yeah, what's up with that?


They might have made some sort of deal. Their respective voter bases don't really overlap much, there's nothing for them to lose if that's what they're trying.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Yeah, what's up with that?


Mutual interest, plus they both have to deal with Cruz at their day jobs in the Senate, and Cruz appears to be a genuinely obnoxious motherfucker, on or off stage.

----------


## CPUd

I think Rubio is getting set up by the panel.

----------


## limequat

> Rubio knows the crowd, and he's triangulating.


He's doing  a good job, but I think this crowd isn't hawky enough for him

----------


## derek4ever

> Oh poor Ted, everybody ganging up on him. Can we get him some milk and cookies?


Only if the cookies have maple syrup in them and we send him an "I'm sohrry" note!

----------


## derek4ever

> I think Rubio is getting set up by the panel.


Rubio actually gave Rand a hand on giving him his 30 seconds to respond!

----------


## limequat

> Mutual interest, plus they both have to deal with Cruz at their day jobs in the Senate, and Cruz appears to be a genuinely obnoxious motherfucker, on or off stage.


Truth.  Rubio could be an ally for a few weeks.

----------


## 01000110

Go Rand!

----------


## Valli6

I think Rand and Rubio are sharing a private joke over knowing that the public is finally seeing Ted Cruz as the jerk they know him as in the senate.

----------


## timosman

Rubio - theres never been a jihadists group like this. I guess $#@!ing with them for the last 15 years was not such a great strategy.

----------


## adam220891

Cruz and Kasich are very disrespectful.

----------


## limequat

Rand used Rubios name.  They guys know what they're doing.

----------


## brandon

Paul giving anecdotes about how refugees tried to attack his town. 

This is why he's not like his father and I can't get excited about him.

----------


## cornell

> I think Rand and Rubio are sharing a private joke over knowing that the public is finally seeing Ted Cruz as the jerk they know him as in the senate.


Agreed, I think they mutually decided to dump on Ted haha.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

After Rubio's terror-tirade, Rand responds that border security is the way to prevent terrorism, and Rubio's weak on that front. 

In general, Rand is at his very most articulate tonight. I'm blown away.

Raaaandsliiiiiiiiiide

----------


## Kotin

> Paul giving anecdotes about how refugees tried to attack his town. 
> 
> This is why he's not like his father and I can't get excited about him.


umm yeah alright.

so you care more about what he says than what he will do as president???


rand is the only person to bring up immigration and border security.. thats pretty huge in this sort of debate.

----------


## asurfaholic

I am very pleased with Rand here. He is by far the most appealing personality on the stage, and his points are strong and resonate well. His thoughts are being communicated brilliantly.

----------


## TheNewYorker

> Paul giving anecdotes about how refugees tried to attack his town. 
> 
> This is why he's not like his father and I can't get excited about him.


Are you a liberal?

----------


## georgiaboy

> Paul giving anecdotes about how refugees tried to attack his town. 
> 
> This is why he's not like his father and I can't get excited about him.


Really? In this thread?  Get that crap outta here.

----------


## derek4ever

> Rand explains why removing Assad's a mistake, leaving a power vacuum for ISIS, kills it.


BOOOOOYAAAAAHHHHH!!!

----------


## SilentBull

> Paul giving anecdotes about how refugees tried to attack his town. 
> 
> This is why he's not like his father and I can't get excited about him.


Cool. See you later man.

----------


## EBounding

Oh yeah Carson is there

----------


## derek4ever

> After Rubio's terror-tirade, Rand responds that border security is the way to prevent terrorism, and Rubio's weak on that front. 
> 
> In general, Rand is at his very most articulate tonight. I'm blown away.
> 
> Raaaandsliiiiiiiiiide


Get ready for more freedom bombs!!

----------


## V3n

How is Christie still on the main stage???

----------


## derek4ever

> THis is getting painful to watch (carson)


i don't know if we should give him a sleeping pill the size of a horse or some speed!

----------


## squirl22

This debate is so much better without Trump

----------


## CPUd

Kasich backing down on back door encryption

----------


## Patrick Henry

Kasich sucks

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

Go away kasich.

----------


## Southron

Carson needs to drop out and endorse Rand.

----------


## Nye

I fall asleep everytime Carson talks. Kasich telling another story no one cares about.

----------


## rich34

At least thus far Rand has been given a decent amount of time.  Obviously fox news knows who they gotta show to combat the Trunp rally.  Just wait till Ron shows up lol.

----------


## limequat

> Megyn Kelly's hair looks like the late great David Bowie


This insightful observation changes my views on bowie in an uncomfortable way.

----------


## timosman

Why is Kasich wasting everybody's time? He is not that interesting.

----------


## speciallyblend

WIN IOWA RAND!!!!! You are our only hope!!! awaken the force!!!

----------


## ds21089

Rand is killing it, but I bet they declare Rubio the winner

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

Who the $#@! does Kasich appeal to?

Rand-Libertarians
Rubio-Neocons
Trump-Populists/Paleocons
Cruz-Reagan conservatives

Who is Kasich's base of support FFS?

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Yep. Rubio senses Rand will take Iowa, and wants a VP spot


Honestly I was thinking the same thing.

----------


## 65fastback2+2

> Paul giving anecdotes about how refugees tried to attack his town. 
> 
> This is why he's not like his father and I can't get excited about him.


Whats wrong with talking about real life experiences?

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Who the $#@! does Kasich appeal to?
> 
> Rand-Libertarians
> Rubio-Neocons
> Trump-Populists/Paleocons
> Cruz-Reagan conservatives
> 
> Who is Kasich's base of support FFS?


Mailmen, and families of mailmen

----------


## phill4paul

So how many questions has Rand been asked?

----------


## georgiaboy

> Carson needs to drop out and endorse Rand.


Absolutely, now, before the Caucus.

----------


## Patrick Henry

> Who the $#@! does Kasich appeal to?
> 
> Rand-Libertarians
> Rubio-Neocons
> Trump-Populists/Paleocons
> Cruz-Reagan conservatives
> 
> Who is Kasich's base of support FFS?


Democrats

----------


## TheNewYorker

$#@! Google

host image

----------


## DonovanJames

> Who the $#@! does Kasich appeal to?
> 
> Rand-Libertarians
> Rubio-Neocons
> Trump-Populists/Paleocons
> Cruz-Reagan conservatives
> 
> Who is Kasich's base of support FFS?


Greg from Tallahasse

----------


## EBounding

> So how many questions has Rand been asked?


I think only one.  Everything has been responses

----------


## bunklocoempire

Truuuuth!!

----------


## TheNewYorker

> Google trends lists the names of all the candidates except Rand.


Yup

They are pulling a Fox

----------


## speciallyblend

Who's Rand Paul?? preach it

----------


## TER

Nailed it!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## limequat

OMG Rand killing it on criminal justice reform at a repub debate.  $#@! yeah.

----------


## CPUd

Wow Rand just had a mic drop moment on criminal justice reform, they had to go to break, LOL.

----------


## specsaregood

> We spend more on military than like the next 10 countries combined. Why do we need to spend even more?


ya gotta feed the monkey.

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

$#@!, Rand, stop trying to pander to demographics that will never vote for you! Two steps forward...

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

I guess FOX got scared from my cursing .. 

That last question was pretty nice of them to give to Rand.

----------


## Kords21

Did Cruz leave? Or is he off in a corner crying about his feelings being hurt?

----------


## Theocrat

Sen. Paul knocked that last question out of the park!

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Rand is making a very compelling case for criminal justice reform, before a GOP audience, which cheers like wild at the end. 

.
.
.
.
.
Bros
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

----------


## phill4paul

Tried to hem Rand on surveillience. He put the spin on well.

----------


## simon1911

Go Rand go!

----------


## jonhowe

WOW. Fox set rand up for a home run and let him take a victory lap. WTF is going on??

----------


## V3n

> And Buckeyes.


Ohio conservatives hate Kasich. He expanded Obamacare after we solidly voted against it. 
I think he promoted Common Core too but I'm drunk.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> Did Cruz leave? Or is he off in a corner crying about his feelings being hurt?


Who cares ?

----------


## garyallen59

Sadly it sounded like Bret was going to ask a follow up but the cheering drowned him out and Chris Wallace decided it was time for another commercial break.

Oh well I guess cheering is a good problem to have.

----------


## squirl22

Rand has energy tonight...that rally must have fired him up!! Cruz has been silenced thank god...he is so obnoxious.

----------


## TheGoldenFamily

It seems like Fox is helping us.. Is anybody else seeing the same?

----------


## timosman

> We spend more on military than like the next 10 countries combined. Why do we need to spend even more?


Thank you for stating the obvious. I find it appalling nobody asks these fundamental questions. What do we have to show for our 15 year war on terror? ISIS?

----------


## Dianne

> WOW. Fox set rand up for a home run and let him take a victory lap. WTF is going on??


I guess they hate Cruz more, lol.

----------


## Michael Landon

> Mailmen, and families of mailmen


Wrong.  And don't ever say that again, we know where you live and we're at your home almost everyday.  We support Rand. 

- ML

----------


## derek4ever

> Who the $#@! does Kasich appeal to?
> 
> Rand-Libertarians
> Rubio-Neocons
> Trump-Populists/Paleocons
> Cruz-Reagan conservatives
> 
> Who is Kasich's base of support FFS?


Bankers!

----------


## 01000110



----------


## Dianne

> Thank you for stating the obvious. I find it appalling nobody asks these fundamental questions. What do we have to show for our 15 year war on terror? ISIS?


We also have more people incarcerated then the rest of the world "combined".   The USA has some very black stats behind those initials.

----------


## Jackie Moon

> Wow Rand just had a mic drop moment on criminal justice reform, they had to go to break, LOL.





> WOW. Fox set rand up for a home run and let him take a victory lap. WTF is going on??


Yeah, when the question was being asked you think "they're gonna skip Rand on this one"... but instead it goes straight to him, he nails it, huge applause and then commercial.

----------


## Nye

Don't underestimate fox. They will throw him a softball now for knocking that out of the park.

----------


## limequat

> It seems like Fox is helping us.. Is anybody else seeing the same?


I think Rand has allies ... and enemies in the network

----------


## lly4now

As much as I agree with Rand on criminal justice reform, I wonder if those talking points are really going to help him tonight and for voting on Monday.

----------


## SilentBull

> It seems like Fox is helping us.. Is anybody else seeing the same?


Maybe they're just trying to hurt Cruz a little.

----------


## serenityrick

> Rand is making a very compelling case for criminal justice reform, before a GOP audience, which cheers like wild at the end. 
> 
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> Bros
> .
> ...


Not saying that what Rand is saying isn't awesome (it is).. but it's obvious the cheering from the crowd is Rand's personal cheering section and isn't indicative of what the real crowd reaction is.

----------


## dannno

> It seems like Fox is helping us.. Is anybody else seeing the same?


Enjoy it while you can.

----------


## rg17

Mr. Donutman is talking.

----------


## TER

Props to Christie.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

They're asking about cutting spending, specifics, not bull$#@! "waste fraud and abuse."

...O, let me at em, please, let me at em.

Rand has got to get a chance to answer this question.

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

> Bankers!


Even that doesn't fit. They have Bush for that. His continued presence in the upper-echelon debate is mystifying.

----------


## Austrian Econ Disciple

Meghan is reminding me of Jaimie Lee Curtis in True Lies during her little strip tease session tonight lmao. Rand doing well too. Pretty obvious Paul and Rubio are in tandem to hit Cruz with Rubio trying to peel votes from Cruz to Rand in hopes of slipping ahead.

----------


## Patrick Henry

Count Chocula speaks

----------


## derek4ever

I  just saw a google chart and it was about repeals. 1st Amendment+2nd Amendment= 12% total. Scary stuff guys!

----------


## CPUd

> Not saying that what Rand is saying isn't awesome (it is).. but it's obvious the cheering from the crowd is Rand's personal cheering section and isn't indicative of what the real crowd reaction is.


This is in Iowa, AKA Rand Land.

----------


## Nye

Cruz stealing Rands lines again. He should point this out.

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

Cruz can't even get a decent cheer after an anti-Obamacare gimme.

----------


## rg17

Shut up Prime Minister!

----------


## 65fastback2+2

> As much as I agree with Rand on criminal justice reform, I wonder if those talking points are really going to help him tonight and for voting on Monday.


who cares? Truth is truth...you're either for it or not...none of this "hide the truth for politics" bull crap

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

Ye Gods, Bush is SUCH a cuck!

----------


## nikcers

> Meghan is reminding me of Jaimie Lee Curtis in True Lies during her little strip tease session tonight lmao. Rand doing well too. Pretty obvious Paul and Rubio are in tandem to hit Cruz with Rubio trying to peel votes from Cruz to Rand in hopes of slipping ahead.


Just a common enemy Cruz hookwinked liberty supporters and neocons. They both have voters to take back from him. Lets hope that Rand wins the argument though.

----------


## TER

Jeb babbling

----------


## nikcers

> who cares? Truth is truth...you're either for it or not...none of this "hide the truth for politics" bull crap


It's also conservative not to want to put people in jail for non violent offenses.

----------


## 01000110



----------


## rg17

Here goes the Globull Warming crap!

----------


## bunklocoempire

Climate change?  A strong military!

----------


## Alldayallie

Talk times after 2nd break:
Cruz: 5:45
Rubio: 4:51
Paul: 4:06
Bush: 3:44
Christie: 3:19
Kasich: 3:00
Carson: 2:06

----------


## TER

Everyone is waiting to hear from Rand.

----------


## rg17

Yet another break!

----------


## CPUd

Ambush coming right after this break...

----------


## r3volution 3.0

I'm still waiting for Rand to have a chance to talk about his budget!

It's the single most unique aspect of his campaign, IMO (well, until Grandpa Munster stole his budget verbatim, which he should mention).

----------


## derek4ever

Commercial break and... immigration will be the topic of the 3rd round!

----------


## TheGoldenFamily

No Rand this round?!
He better get the first question after break!

----------


## Dianne

Alright, I turned it on.    Can we put a poll up?    Who hit the most cocaine tonight?    Rubio or Kasich?

----------


## KEEF

> Not saying that what Rand is saying isn't awesome (it is).. but it's obvious the cheering from the crowd is Rand's personal cheering section and isn't indicative of what the real crowd reaction is.


So what, how is that any different from a $#@! Frank Lutz focus group tries to do in manipulating the narrative.  In fact I'll make a prediction about his group tonight that there will be 3-4 "So called" trump supporters be swayed to support Rubio.

----------


## speciallyblend

> Talk times after 2nd break:
> Cruz: 5:45
> Rubio: 4:51
> Paul: 4:06
> Bush: 3:44
> Christie: 3:19
> Kasich: 3:00
> Carson: 2:06


not bad

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

I haven't heard anything about Trump so far... So nice and quiet.

----------


## euphemia

Rubio's shirt is all wrong.  He looks like the 4th grader wearing a tie with a polo shirt.

----------


## garyallen59

Something I've never seen before. I hope it'a a giant seahorse-popping glass-eating demon or something. I've never seen one of those.

----------


## V3n

Did Rand get to speak at all between breaks?

----------


## Rudeman

> Talk times after 2nd break:
> Cruz: 5:45
> Rubio: 4:51
> Paul: 4:06
> Bush: 3:44
> Christie: 3:19
> Kasich: 3:00
> Carson: 2:06


Carson always gets snubbed in debate time, yea he's boring but I'd rather listen to him than Kasich, Christie or some of the others.

----------


## Patrick Henry

> Alright, I turned it on.    Can we put a poll up?    Who hit the most cocaine tonight?    Rubio or Kasich?


Rubio.

----------


## derek4ever

> Alright, I turned it on.    Can we put a poll up?    Who hit the most cocaine tonight?    Rubio or Kasich?


Those 2 and Jeb must've met a friend in Iowa and they scored before the debate!

----------


## nikcers

Good thing that place has such good acoustics.




> _Rand Paul, on the other hand, has a loud and fairly obnoxious  cheering section whose cheers echo throughout the hall every time he  speaks._

----------


## speciallyblend

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_Pmp8VtJwI

----------


## Patrick Henry

I agree. I actually quite like the guy as do my folks. (Don't worry they are voting for Rand)


> Carson always gets snubbed in debate time, yea he's boring but I'd rather listen to him than Kasich, Christie or some of the others.

----------


## Theocrat

> Rubio's shirt is all wrong.  He looks like the 4th grader wearing a tie with a polo shirt.


A Marco Polo shirt, you say?

----------


## JJ2

Rand got skipped. Rubio again.

----------


## Patrick Henry

The Rubio push

----------


## phill4paul

Rand should have brought a life sized cut out stand that looked like  and mimicked the "World most interesting man" and set it up at his podium.  Should have remarked that the only reason he was allowed was to increase ratings with libertarian/conservative/constitutionalists so..there you go. The walked off.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

Have some water Rubio.

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

Ms. Kelly is screwing Rubio to the wall.

----------


## TheNewYorker

> WOW. Fox set rand up for a home run and let him take a victory lap. WTF is going on??


Don't believe them.

Fox can't be trusted.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QcbaMCfzW0

----------


## Patrick Henry

Rubio can use ISIS in almost every answer

----------


## V3n

Rubio about to cry.

----------


## TER

Rubio is nearing the end of his campaign.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Rubio struggling on amnesty, but - dare I give a complement to the opposition? - he's actually a good speaker, and smart, and he's unfucking himself rapidly, conning the audience effectively, managing to draw applause at the end, unlike a certain cartoon character looking used car salesman motherfucker.

----------


## KingNothing

Rubio really sucks.

----------


## TheGoldenFamily

Rubio is roasting...

----------


## limequat

> Ms. Kelly is screwing Rubio to the wall.


* gulp *

----------


## timosman

Bush omg

----------


## CPUd

LOL Jeb can't even attack Rubio on Gang of 8 without screwing it up.

----------


## Patrick Henry

Oh Jeb is so funny

----------


## TheNewYorker

> * gulp *


Hot n

----------


## derek4ever

> Rand got skipped. Rubio again.


Hopefully after Jeb speaks!

----------


## limequat

> Rubio struggling on amnesty, but - dare I give a complement to the opposition? - he's actually a good speaker, and smart, and he's unfucking himself rapidly, conning the audience effectively, managing to draw applause at the end, unlike a certain cartoon character looking used car salesman motherfucker.


It's fair.  Rubio is an ally tonight.

----------


## phill4paul

Cruz, rubio, bush,cruz, rubio, bush, cruz, rubio, bush.......

----------


## r3volution 3.0

OMFG Bush is an idiot.

...trying to hawk a book for $2.99 on Amazon.

Dumbass, you raised $150 million, GIVE the $#@!ing book away!

----------


## TER

Ha.  They're arguing who is the biggest flip flopper

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

Clash of the neocons!

----------


## 01000110

shut up bush

----------


## TER

Everyone is waiting to hear from Rand

----------


## TER

Blah blah blah.

----------


## CPUd

he cut and run
he cut and run

----------


## phill4paul

Rand needs to call  this $#@! out!

  "I thought I actually polled to have a voice on the main stage!"

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

Is Bush actually trying to vindicate his brother's stance on immigration? He's lost, he has no idea what he's doing.

----------


## KingNothing

Why is this topic being discussed for so long?

Marco is moronic for talking about immigration for 5

----------


## speciallyblend

ahh music, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qUFZwJb9GA

----------


## ds21089

Vote for Rand. 

hxxp://therightscoop.com/debate-poll-who-do-you-think-won-the-fox-news-google-republican-debate-tonight/

----------


## Patrick Henry

Cruz is such a fake

----------


## CPUd

LOL we don't want them to ask Rand a question right now, this is the ambush segment for the flip floppers, complete with video clips

----------


## Scott_in_PA

lots of anmesty Video from Cruz lol

----------


## staerker

I'm liking these news clips they're showing. Nipping the lies in the bud.

----------


## phill4paul

I'm not joking. Rand needs to raise hell. Walk off it it is needed. This video of other candidates is bull$#@!.

----------


## 01000110

> Vote for Rand. 
> 
> hxxp://therightscoop.com/debate-poll-who-do-you-think-won-the-fox-news-google-republican-debate-tonight/


Voted.

Rand leading.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Now it's Cruz's turn to pretend he wasn't for amnesty.

----------


## limequat

> lots of anmesty Video from Cruz lol


Wow, Cruz, is getting hammered.

----------


## KingNothing

Megyn Kelly rules.

And she isn't too hard on the eyes.

----------


## derek4ever

> he cut and run
> he cut and run


He cut the cheese and ran!

----------


## Kords21

Damn, Kelly calling Cruz a fake

----------


## Patrick Henry

Oh if the great Sessions supported it then...

----------


## 65fastback2+2

> LOL we don't want them to ask Rand a question right now, this is the ambush segment for the flip floppers, complete with video clips


the video clips are great...when will people realize the crap they said a couple years ago was being recorded? lol

----------


## Rudeman

Kelly going for the jugular.

----------


## CPUd

There is a detailed immigration plan at http://tedcruz.com written by the same guy who wrote the one for Trump, too.

----------


## limequat

> Megyn Kelly rules.
> 
> And she isn't too hard on the eyes.


The enemy of my enemy...happens to have some nice legs.

----------


## phill4paul

> LOL we don't want them to ask Rand a question right now, this is the ambush segment for the flip floppers, complete with video clips


  Fair enough. I'll calm down. Lol. But he needs to bring it back to him.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Cruz's response is effective so far, because he';s totally ignoring his own flip-flopping. Mods let him get away with it.

----------


## KEEF

> Vote for Rand. 
> 
> hxxp://therightscoop.com/debate-poll-who-do-you-think-won-the-fox-news-google-republican-debate-tonight/


 Voted, Rand is winning, but only by a little

----------


## derek4ever

Rand's up!

----------


## 01000110

GIVE EM HELL RAND!

----------


## Mike4Freedom

> the video clips are great...when will people realize the crap they said a couple years ago was being recorded? lol


they did not bank on the media showing the clips

----------


## timosman

falseness?

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Correction: Rand just called out Ted, Ted is now Dead.

Audit the Ted

----------


## staerker

Kelly holds Cruz up for Paul to punch.

----------


## bunklocoempire

gack

----------


## Patrick Henry

If I hear Sessions one more time

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

Oh, $#@!. Rand just said he's for legalization...

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

Cruz not going to mention Rand of course... He's already soiling his pants.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> falseness?


shhh, they're lucky they can locate the television, they don't care about grammar

----------


## CPUd

Ted gonna get mad and walk off the stage.

----------


## KingNothing

> Cruz not going to mention Rand of course... He's already soiling his pants.


Brilliant move by Ted there.  How can you blame him for that?  Marco mentioning Rand was moronic.

----------


## IterTemporis

I am so happy to be watching the debate with you guys. I cannot believe what Rubio said!!

----------


## adam220891

Good on Rubio for calling out Rafael's Dubya ties

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Rubio jumps in, confirms Rand's point, pounds Cruz's ugly mug a little further into the dirt.

----------


## limequat

More collaboration between Rubio and Paul

----------


## derek4ever

> If I hear Sessions one more time


If I hear it, I'm going to need therapy sessions!

----------


## TER

Lolololol. Who is the biggest neocon flip flopper!!!

----------


## euphemia

> There is a detailed immigration plan



And that's part of the problem.  The plan should be simple.  Defend the borders.

----------


## CPUd

I think Rubio is tired of Ted's $#@! after having to deal with him for several years in the Senate.

----------


## limequat

lol

----------


## brandon

God Cruz is a sleazebag. I can't believe so many RP supporters and half this forum backed this guy in his senate bid.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Oh, $#@!. Rand just said he's for legalization...


Every single candidate is, including Trump ("big beautiful door").

----------


## TER

Lolol Christie is a riot,

----------


## speciallyblend

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNC4...=RDMNC4FHR4XLA

----------


## limequat

Oh, $#@!, Christie is an "outsider".  Puhleeze.

----------


## 01000110

Christie needs a donut

----------


## CPUd

Christie doing his usual routine.

----------


## KingNothing

Dulce Candy = hero

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Christie gets some applause with the old line "well Gollllllllllee, them thar DC folk be craaazy! I'm not from DC. Weeeeee."

I predict he gains .01% in the polls.

----------


## CPUd

This Dulce Candy video was meant for Trump... they give it to Carson instead.

----------


## bunklocoempire

my zen ben moment...

kill! fear! kill!

----------


## otherone

> Oh, $#@!, Christie is an "outsider".  Puhleeze.


He'd be an insider but for the width of the door.

----------


## 01000110



----------


## ds21089

>

----------


## phill4paul

Rand should have brought out his smart phone and given it attention. when the moderators asked him what he was doing he should have responded... "Unlike you moderators there are people in America that want to know my positions..so I'm multi-tasking and doing an online Town Hall. A President should be able to multi-task."

----------


## KingNothing

"Governor Christie, you're more or a less a total crook.  Thoughts on that, fatass?"

Again, a crap question.

----------


## TER

Hahahaha.  Christie: "I knew nothing"

----------


## squirl22

Time for Rand to have a time to speak;;;;

----------


## adam220891

> Hahahaha.  Christie: "I knew nothing"


Almost convincing.

Not.

-NJ resident here

----------


## 65fastback2+2

> "Let me be clear, that there is only one savior and it isn't me.  It is Jesus Christ."
> 
> -Rubio, making everyone puke.


Dont like rubio at all, but I appreciate that comment

----------


## bunklocoempire

bs no time for Rand?  ggggrrr

----------


## cornell

Wait guys, Christie was a former federal prosecutor? Mindblown.

----------


## TER

Christie getting Soprano

Ha. I miss watching tv!

----------


## limequat

Ooh ooh foreign policy comign up!

----------


## KingNothing

Every time I want to defend Christie, Marco, or Ted, they say such abject horse$#@! that I immediately hate them more than I ever thought I could.

----------


## LifeLibertyPursuit

48.26% Rand on the rightscoop poll

----------


## Patrick Henry

> "Let me be clear, that there is only one savior and it isn't me.  It is Jesus Christ."
> 
> -Rubio, making everyone puke.


As a born again yet struggling christian sinner, these kind of statements make me sick and very uncomfortable. The pandering is sickening

----------


## CPUd

FP segment after the break.  I think ambush time is over, Rand should get some good time next segment.  He usually closes well.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

Ok so Rand can use the fact that they didn't ask him as a fact that he's electable ?

----------


## speciallyblend

ask christie how he expects to win an election without colorado? colorado voters clearly vote against anti-marijuana republicans ,ask romney

----------


## MarcusI

> Every time I want to defend Christie, Marco, or Ted, they say such abject horse$#@! that I immediately hate them more than I ever thought I could.

----------


## limequat

Everybody go google "Fox News Debate" and vote for Rand.

----------


## brandon

WHy does everyone look so fat? Half of the candidates and announcers have no neck. If you can't control your own body weight how could you control a country?

----------


## bronc_fan23

Drudge poll is up

www.drudgereport.com

----------


## KingNothing

> Dont like rubio at all, but I appreciate that comment


He's blatantly pandering.  He sounded ridiculously insincere.  It was like Trump saying "I'll be the best leader ever.  Except for Jesus, ok?  He was the best leader, am I right?  Wow.  What a guy."

It was a comment crafted specifically for stupid people, that intelligent True Believers can tolerate because the message is in line with their previously held beliefs.

----------


## specsaregood

> "Governor Christie, you're more or a less a total crook.  Thoughts on that, fatass?"
> 
> Again, a crap question.


A better question would have been, _"In retrospect how do you feel now about the fact that you successfully lobbied to remove securities fraud from the NJ consumer protection act on the behalf of Bernie Madoff?"_

----------


## Dary

Just as they were going to break, you could hear someone yell "Rand Paul for President".

----------


## Theocrat

They need to give Sen. Paul more time. Now they're ignoring him, yet they want us to take a poll on "Who Won the Debate?"

----------


## phill4paul

> Every time I want to defend Christie, Marco, or Ted, they say such abject horse$#@! that I immediately hate them more than I ever thought I could.


  Only you would defend them to begin with.

----------


## Valli6

> It was Chris.


But Cameron said something snotty too hmmm

----------


## squirl22

> Everybody go google "Fox News Debate" and vote for Rand.


Where? I went there and couldn't see where to vote

----------


## specsaregood

> But Cameron said something snotty too… hmmm


Cameron had a mental breakdown/mind control event on national tv.

----------


## 65fastback2+2

> Ok so Rand can use the fact that they didn't ask him as a fact that he's electable ?


i sure as heck would

----------


## KingNothing

> WHy does everyone look so fat?


Are you new to America?  Everyone IS fat.

----------


## dannno

> Where? I went there and couldn't see where to vote


Scroll down below "Have your say"


(Google: "Fox News Debate" and vote)

----------


## adam220891

'Bout 86k on the ticker

----------


## TheNewYorker

Click here to vote for Rand instantly

https://www.google.com/search?q=rand...+DonaldTrump-0

----------


## limequat

WTF is kasich talking about?

----------


## speciallyblend

> 'Bout 86k on the ticker


no google account what are results so far

----------


## KingNothing

> Only you would defend them to begin with.


No one should have to face bull$#@! questions.  Everyone should have to face fair questions, phrased from a non-biased perspective, about their actions and philosophies, and they should be challenged when they blatantly lie.  But when the media presupposes a fact on something that is not clearly known, and does so in order to make a candidate look terrible, we should push back.

You know that they will do this to our guys 10 times as hard as they do it to everyone else.

----------


## lly4now

The Fox News poll is embedded on a Google search page.

VOTE HERE:
https://www.google.com/#q=republican...+DonaldTrump-0

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

Kentucky question for Christie...

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Wait guys, Christie was a former federal prosecutor? Mindblown.


Also, Kasich's father was a mailman.

#littleknownfacts

----------


## bunklocoempire

well constructed fluff for well constructed newz cycle

----------


## phill4paul

I'm predicting Kasich surge. Dunno why. Just feeling it.

----------


## KingNothing

> WTF is kasich talking about?


-Everyone, ever.  All the time.

----------


## staerker

Has Rand spoken in the past hour?

----------


## 89five.o

> It was like Trump saying "I'll be the best leader ever.  Except for Jesus, ok?  He was the best leader, am I right?  Wow.  What a guy."


Bahaha, dying here.

----------


## limequat

> no google account what are results so far


announced on tv after debate

----------


## Mike4Freedom

> Has Rand spoken in the past hour?


nope

----------


## r3volution 3.0

*Drudge Poll*

http://www.drudgereport.com/nowia.htm

----------


## 01000110

They forgot about Rand

----------


## KingNothing

"I'll beat ISIS."

-Christie talking about that stupid woman in Kentucky.

----------


## robmpreston

what the $#@!?

----------


## Lord Xar

that is what I said, they would NOT give rand time leading up to Iowa.. Shame on Rand for not speaking up.

----------


## V3n

WE WANT RAND!
WE WANT RAND!

----------


## bunklocoempire

rubio:  there will be no facts revealed here!  go to muh website

----------


## KingNothing

> Bahaha, dying here.


My Trump impersonations have gotten quite good.

----------


## robmpreston

rand better grow a pair and get in there

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Has Rand spoken in the past hour?


It's been a while, he's due.

----------


## Theocrat

They gave a Kentucky question to Christie instead of Rand?

----------


## limequat

He's still getting way more time than Carson.  He'll get the FP questions.  Don't worry

----------


## 01000110

RAND RAND RAND!

----------


## robmpreston

holy $#@!ing $#@! they remembered him

----------


## Dary

Wow. Rubio is stern.

----------


## Mike4Freedom

> that is what I said, they would NOT give rand time leading up to Iowa.. Shame on Rand for not speaking up.


he did speak up, then they went to break

----------


## KingNothing

"Senator Rubio, care to pander to religious conservatives?  Thoughts on Jesus?"

----------


## derek4ever

Finally... Rand! Go over the time limit!!

----------


## KingNothing

Rand is so much smarter, and so much more moral, than everyone on stage.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Rand killed a gotcha abortion question. 

BOOM GOES THE DYNAMITE

----------


## 01000110

> Rand is so much smarter, and so much more moral, than everyone on stage.


Hell yes!

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

I don't think that answer will satisfy the hardcore pro-life crowd.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Rand is so much smarter, and so much more moral, than everyone on stage.


Kind of makes you sick in the pick of your stomach that it's even a contest, eh?

----------


## adam220891

I appreciate the honesty from Dr. Paul. I believe it's a state issue and lean pro-choice.

----------


## Joeinmo

> Are you new to America?  Everyone IS fat.


can't get it to accept Rand as a vote

----------


## CPUd

The other guys on the stage would have screwed that question up badly.

----------


## 01000110

> I don't think that answer will satisfy the hardcore pro-life crowd.


They won't ever be satisfied.

----------


## Patrick Henry

Fight Putin YeA!!!!!!

----------


## phill4paul

Wow. Rand shouldered their left off and came in with a right!

----------


## serenityrick

might just be me but the Rand cheerleader section is turning me off big time and I'm a 100% pro Rand guy..

----------


## bunklocoempire

ben zen again

fear! fear! fear!

Putin is a one horse country ...huh?

----------


## CPUd

Carson: Putin is a one horse country, oil.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Good Lord, Carson talking about armored brigades and the Baltic, like he has a damn clue. 

...no, Carson, that is not good investment on the monopoly board.

----------


## limequat

Once again...Carson...wtf...put the pipe down.

----------


## timosman

> Kind of makes you sick in the pick of your stomach that it's even a contest, eh?


you do not understand, Paul has no chance. we need to elect one of the other guys.

----------


## ds21089

> I don't think that answer will satisfy the hardcore pro-life crowd.


Which is precisely why when they finally went to Rand, it was a division issue.

----------


## Theocrat

> I don't think that answer will satisfy the hardcore pro-life crowd.


It satisfies me, and I'm a pretty hardcore pro-life supporter. Sen. Paul doesn't have a whole lot of time to expound on his answer, which, if he did, would be based on a Christian ethic, ultimately.

----------


## Joeinmo

Rubio speaks way to fast

----------


## DP714

> I don't think that answer will satisfy the hardcore pro-life crowd.


That's really a misnomer. They are not "pro-life" at all. They're pro some life.... then they turn around and cheer someone who says he'll "bomb the middle east to see if the sand glows."

----------


## garyallen59

> I don't think that answer will satisfy the hardcore pro-life crowd.


If they're not satisfied with Rand's Life at Conception bill then I don't know what they'll be satisfied with.

----------


## limequat

No no no.  I can't take speedy rubio gonzales right after Ior Carson.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> might just be me but the Rand cheerleader section is turning me off big time and I'm a 100% pro Rand guy..


It's just you. 

...I get annoyed sometimes with the "President Paul!" chanting, but this is not that at all; this is natural enthusiasm from the crowd.

----------


## adam220891

> might just be me but the Rand cheerleader section is turning me off big time and I'm a 100% pro Rand guy..


Just you. No problem with it here

----------


## squirl22

Rand is too intelligent for the American people. He sees details, most people see black and white.

----------


## 65fastback2+2

> I don't think that answer will satisfy the hardcore pro-life crowd.


I'm absolutely super hardcore anti-abortion. Its my #1 issue when voting.

Perfectly fine with his issue. He basically said you cant legislate morality and you will never eliminate abortion completely unless you have a moral people.

----------


## speciallyblend

> If they're not satisfied with Rand's Life at Conception bill then I don't know what they'll be satisfied with.


bingo

----------


## Patrick Henry

> It satisfies me, and I'm a pretty hardcore pro-life supporter. Sen. Paul doesn't have a whole lot of time to expound on his answer, which, if he did, would be based on a Christian ethic, ultimately.


Me too.

----------


## CPUd



----------


## r3volution 3.0

> WTH did I just miss? I saw Rand but missed most of his answers.


Ditto

Note to Self: move refrigerator into living room

----------


## CPUd

Jeb is failing an attack on Trump even when Trump isn't there.

----------


## staerker

> 


Drudge has blocked my IP.

----------


## squirl22

I was unable to vote on drudge...wouldn't take my vote

----------


## CPUd

Here it comes, the Goldman Sachs and ethanol subsidies

----------


## Jeffster

> Kasich is just annoying, every single candidate I can understand people supporting them, Kasich is the only exception.


Heh.  He's actually the one I like the best.

----------


## derek4ever

> Jeb is failing an attack on Trump even when Trump isn't there.


Anybody else mention Trump? What did Rand say in the opening statement??

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> I was unable to vote on drudge...wouldn't take my vote


Contact drudge via their submit article button.

Assuming it isn't intentional (it might be), they'll fix it.

----------


## CPUd

LOL Ted just lied, plz Fox check him on it.

----------


## bunklocoempire

how about f-uhol ted

drudge poll idleing for me -no worky

----------


## staerker

> Anybody else mention Trump? What did Rand say in the opening statement??


They didn't have opening statements. Started with two Trump questions.

----------


## V3n

> I was unable to vote on drudge...wouldn't take my vote


Spinning and spinning here too. (no pun intended)

----------


## KingNothing

Bush is a good guy, I think, and not an idiot.  He's a centrist and would probably govern like a technocrat.  He'd be absolutely no different than Obama on issues that matter, and slightly better on virtually everything else.

I don't hate him, as a human.

I think I really hate Rubio, Christie, and Kasich as humans.  I hate Cruz too, but I think he'd actually make a non-terrible president.

----------


## limequat

Cruz is right about ethanol, but I hope it kills him in Iowa.

----------


## derek4ever

> They didn't have opening statements. Started with two Trump questions.


Thanks for the heads up! I'll catch what Rand said at the beginning later!

----------


## brandon

No one has necks. Is that a normal part of aging? Do you lose your neck at 50 years old?

----------


## Patrick Henry

> Bush is a good guy, I think, and not an idiot.  He's a centrist and would probably govern like a technocrat.  He'd be absolutely no different than Obama on issues that matter, and slightly better on virtually everything else.
> 
> I don't hate him, as a human.
> 
> I think I really hate Rubio, Christie, and Kasich as humans.  I hate Cruz too, but I think he'd actually make a non-terrible president.


Bush will introduce a new currency IMO. He is the king daddy of the globalist trash.

----------


## 01000110

Anyone have the talk times?

----------


## specsaregood

> No one has necks. Is that a normal part of aging? Do you lose your neck at 50 years old?


might be a normal part of politics, doesn't often pay to stick your neck out.

----------


## V3n

> No one has necks. Is that a normal part of aging? Do you lose your neck at 50 years old?


gravity is a cold hearted b****

----------


## adam220891

> 


Same for me, srs

----------


## Jackie Moon

> I was unable to vote on drudge...wouldn't take my vote





> Contact drudge via their submit article button.
> 
> Assuming it isn't intentional (it might be), they'll fix it.





> Spinning and spinning here too. (no pun intended)


Same thing here... but it must be happening for everyone no matter who they try to vote for because the total number of votes hasn't moved.

*Total Votes: 24,385*

----------


## Theocrat

Why does Dr. Carson sound like he has to catch his breath, after every sentence, when he replies?

----------


## derek4ever

Closing statements already??

----------


## opal

who woke Ben again?  the man looks like he's been asleep

----------


## CPUd

closing statements up next

----------


## JohnCifelli1

Cruz is doing a great job mentioning this guy King, his campaign Chairman from Iowa. I bet he is popular in IA and that's why he's pounding the namedrops. Also sending people to his website is smart. 

Still want to slap him in the mouth.

----------


## Rudeman

> Heh.  He's actually the one I like the best.


Do you mind helping me out? What's his appeal?

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Okay, last time Rand talked, I missed it.

...was coming back from fridge run, saw him ending a sentence getting massive applause. 

What was it about?

----------


## derek4ever

> Same thing here... but it must be happening for everyone no matter who they try to vote for because the total number of votes hasn't moved.
> 
> *Total Votes: 24,385*


Maybe it was Trump-hacked!

----------


## limequat

> Anyone have the talk times?


No because time literally slows down when Carson talks.  Sorry.

----------


## G8orballboy

Drudge pole won't work for me... and even wielder the Google poll said I had already voted for rand even though I hadnt.... wtf

----------


## squirl22

> I hate Cruz too, but I think he'd actually make a non-terrible president.


How can you know that. Everything he says is a lie.

----------


## speciallyblend

> who woke Ben again?  the man looks like he's been asleep


blunts or valium or both

----------


## Patrick Henry

Bill Clinton and his infidelities basically and how that is fair game.


> Okay, last time Rand talked, I missed it.
> 
> ...was coming back from fridge run, saw him ending a sentence getting massive applause. 
> 
> What was it about?

----------


## limequat

> Closing statements already??


I thought the same thing.  Then I realized I must be sick in the head for thinking that about a republican debate.  Cheers.

----------


## SilentBull

> Okay, last time Rand talked, I missed it.
> 
> ...was coming back from fridge run, saw him ending a sentence getting massive applause. 
> 
> What was it about?


Stupid question about Bill Clinton and Lewinsky. No questions about the $#@!ing budget or the national $#@!ing debt though. $#@!ing useless debate.

----------


## CPUd

> Okay, last time Rand talked, I missed it.
> 
> ...was coming back from fridge run, saw him ending a sentence getting massive applause. 
> 
> What was it about?


He said he would let the states decide abortion laws, and because he is pro-life (he introduced Life at Conception bill), he hopes there are more states where abortion is illegal.

ETA:  yeah, there was the Clinton question after that

----------


## 01000110

> Okay, last time Rand talked, I missed it.
> 
> ...was coming back from fridge run, saw him ending a sentence getting massive applause. 
> 
> What was it about?


Hillary Clinton and Bill's sex scandals.

Said Hillary is a hypocrite for fighting for womens rights while letting Bill screw interns and while accepting millions from countries that treat women like cattle.

----------


## Dianne

> Why does Dr. Carson sound like he has to catch his breath, after every sentence, when he replies?


I noticed that too.   He has to clear his throat four or five times during a response.  Maybe a psychological stall tactic, to get his thoughts straight?    He may be a good surgeon, but I think he is missing one or two clicks in the brain.

----------


## CPUd

Rand: it's great to be back!

"President Paul" in the crowd

----------


## 01000110

PRESIDENT PAUL!

----------


## timosman

short and sweet

----------


## mello

Rand needs to use all of his time and more when answering questions. He's had a couple questions where he finished his answers before the buzzer. Nearly everyone else talked passed their buzzer.

On another note, the crowd was awesome. He got the largest cheer during the intro and some loud President Paul chants at the end.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Rand closing statement: "I did this because I was worried about the debt, I'm the only true fiscal conservative."

President Paul chanting clearly audible.

----------


## adam220891

PRESIDENT PAUL

----------


## Dary

President Paul!

----------


## speciallyblend

ok click
  turn the tv

----------


## CPUd

Kasich is stealing Obama's 2008 stump speech.

----------


## SilentBull

He should have talked more but I'm glad he brought the $#@!ing debt! $#@!ing $#@!s ignored the economy all $#@!ing night. $#@!ing idiots!

----------


## Dianne

> Hillary Clinton and Bill's sex scandals.
> 
> Said Hillary is a hypocrite for fighting for womens rights while letting Bill screw interns and while accepting millions from countries that treat women like cattle.


What about Hillary on the Board of Walmart, who kept women's salaries lower then men's.    What about Hillary's time as Secretary of State, where female employees were paid less than the men counterparts.     Rand could have bitch slapped Hillary from here to kingdom come ..

----------


## mit26chell

President Paul! President Paul! So awesome!

----------


## CPUd

Christie: Governor of  9/11

----------


## simon1911

> I'm absolutely super hardcore anti-abortion. Its my #1 issue when voting.
> 
> Perfectly fine with his issue. He basically said you cant legislate morality and you will never eliminate abortion completely unless you have a moral people.


I am hard core pro life too and this is also my #1 issue. I'm not completely satisfied with his answer because I feel like he's not bold enough. Life begins at conception! You know when Ron speaks, sometimes you can feel his emotions. But I think Rand is more reserved and I think that was what I miss. I sure do miss Ron.

----------


## KingNothing

> Bush will introduce a new currency IMO. He is the king daddy of the globalist trash.


If Bush would do it, so would Hillary, and Sanders, and Christie, and Cruz, and Rubio, and Kasich, and Carson, etc.

----------


## Sunshine_State

drudge not working for me.

----------


## Valli6

christie: 911!

----------


## squirl22

Oh no, Christie and 9/11..so tired of his story.

----------


## 01000110

> drudge not working for me.


Drudge works for Trump

----------


## Dianne

> Rand needs to use all of his time and more when answering questions. He's had a couple questions where he finished his answers before the buzzer. Nearly everyone else talked passed their buzzer.


I agree !!    He had one answer that was short as hell.   He likes to take care of business and move on.   Maybe he should be on the same cocaine as Rubio and Kasich, followed by the double martini Kasich drank.

----------


## KingNothing

Jeb's such a nerd.

----------


## limequat

If you pretend christie is sitting on a toilet when he speaks it will make this much more bearable.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> He said he would let the states decide abortion  laws, and because he is pro-life (he introduced Life at Conception  bill), he hopes there are more states where abortion is illegal.
> 
> ETA:  yeah, there was the Clinton question after that


Ah, it was the Clinton one I missed...trivial, but if it got big applause, works for me.

----------


## Patrick Henry

> If Bush would do it, so would Hillary, and Sanders, and Christie, and Cruz, and Rubio, and Kasich, and Carson, etc.


Probably, but Bush for sure.

----------


## CPUd

Jeb claims he is conservative.  And also very obvious he has memorized that statement, and very poorly.

----------


## BenIsForRon

How did Rand get less time to speak tonight than in previous debates even though there are less people on stage?

----------


## r3volution 3.0

O $#@!, Carson's quoting the Constitution. 

I'm dying, and falling asleep, and waking, and then dying again.

----------


## G8orballboy

I think drudge is blocking my ip... switched to a vpn and m vote finally went through....

----------


## timosman

Rubio: Bible was written with US in mind.

----------


## euphemia

> What about Hillary on the Board of Walmart, who kept women's salaries lower then men's.    What about Hillary's time as Secretary of State, where female employees were paid less than the men counterparts.     Rand could have bitch slapped Hillary from here to kingdom come ..


There is a time limit on the answers.

----------


## limequat

Wait...did Rubio just say that Obama is dimming Jeebus' light?

----------


## Dianne

> Jeb's such a nerd.


Jeb appears to have Parkinson's disease.   Something makes his head bobble all the time.    Whatever it is, I just want to punch it so it will stop lol.

----------


## mello

Did someone shoot Carson with a tranquilizer dart?

----------


## Patrick Henry

Because he was kicking arse.


> How did Rand get less time to speak than in previous debates when there were less people on stage?

----------


## Valli6

> If you pretend christie is sitting on a toilet when he speaks it will make this much more bearable.


Ew. Speak for yourself.

----------


## 01000110

Rand wins!!!!

----------


## r3volution 3.0

Cruz said something, now I feel an uncontrollable urge to buy a Volvo.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Rand wins!!!!


*YES*

----------


## SilentBull

Carson should have asked for a moment of silence for his campaign.

----------


## Rudeman

drudge poll works now, or at least it did for me.

----------


## serenityrick

> How can you know that. Everything he says is a lie.


I disagree. Cruz is literally the only other candidate I could vote for in this election. I know this entire forum hates the guy but I just don't understand it. It's like a hive mentality.

Rand is my guy and I'll be voting for him in the NH primary without a doubt. But if it's Hillary/Sanders versus Cruz in November, I'll be the biggest Cruz supporter in my state.

Anyone else; Christie, Bush, Kasich, Trump? Nope. Not voting. I'm done.

----------


## 65fastback2+2

> I am hard core pro life too and this is also my #1 issue. I'm not completely satisfied with his answer because I feel like he's not bold enough. Life begins at conception! You know when Ron speaks, sometimes you can feel his emotions. But I think Rand is more reserved and I think that was what I miss. I sure do miss Ron.


Rand said "I introduced the life at conception act"...how much more bold can you get? Life at conception act would make abortionists liable for murder. Thats pretty much the epitome of being pro-life.

----------


## Dianne

> How did Rand get less time to speak tonight than in previous debates even though there are less people on stage?


From the last hour I saw, he had time to talk; but didn't use it.   Not to mention, there were numerous opportunities to jump in and hijack the microphone.

----------


## KEEF

> If you pretend christie is sitting on a toilet when he speaks it will make this much more bearable.


 Eww!! Fat coprophilia.

----------


## SilentBull

$#@!ty ass debate. Rand did the best he could. The questions were terrible. At least Cruz was attacked a lot, as was Rubio. Rand wasn't hurt tonight and that is a win!

----------


## TER

It ended with Rand hugging his beautiful wife.  Awesome.

----------


## euphemia

I rolled back the recording and said (to hubby), "Listen to this...[stupid way Ted Cruz talks]"

"I just don't want to."

----------


## limequat

Rand gets a hug from Kelley after.  Must be the best feeling ever.

----------


## Jeffster

> Do you mind helping me out? What's his appeal?


He's always come across as very genuine to me.  Doesn't sound like he's reading a script like Cruz or Rubio, speaks from the heart, and not afraid to be the odd man out in a group.  I respect that about Rand of course too.  Kasich seems like a compassionate guy who considers the effects on individuals of public policy.

----------


## opal

I just drudge voted.. it went through and freekin Trumptards are ahead

----------


## 65fastback2+2

> I disagree. Cruz is literally the only other candidate I could vote for in this election. I know this entire forum hates the guy but I just don't understand it. It's like a hive mentality.


because what cruz has said he stands for, and what he's actually stood for are two very different things. he's a flip flopping opportunist.

----------


## kbs021

I thought Rand had a great debate. He hit every major issue (i believe). Love it. Rubio and Cruz got hit hard tonight and Rand was so damn clear. Love this message with all of my heart.

----------


## Dianne

> I rolled back the recording and said (to hubby), "Listen to this...[stupid way Ted Cruz talks]"
> 
> "I just don't want to."


Ted Cruz reminds me of the snake oil salesmen I saw on the Andy Griffith show back in the day, lol.

----------


## Dianne

> $#@!ty ass debate. Rand did the best he could. The questions were terrible. At least Cruz was attacked a lot, as was Rubio. Rand wasn't hurt tonight and that is a win!


Agreed.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> *drudge poll works now, or at least it did for me*.


...get to it folks.

----------


## ds21089

hxxp://nation.foxnews.com/poll/index.html

----------


## speciallyblend

> Did someone shoot Carson with a tranquilizer dart?


i gave him a cheeba chew

----------


## andy2044

Just got out of work. Is the debate worth watching instead of hitting the bars?

----------


## CPUd



----------


## Valli6

> drudge poll works now, or at least it did for me.


Maybe they wanted to stop people from voting until the debate was actually over?

----------


## 01000110

> hxxp://nation.foxnews.com/poll/index.html


VOTED!!!!!

----------


## KingNothing

> because what cruz has said he stands for, and what he's actually stood for are two very different things. he's a flip flopping opportunist.


Cruz is a pandering, politicking, game-planning, snake oil selling, annoying, arrogant, dick.

And he's the second best candidate that either party has produced.

----------


## squirl22

> drudge poll works now, or at least it did for me.


Worked for me now, too.  Rand in third place.

----------


## limequat

Thanks for watching with me, friends

----------


## 01000110

CabbageHammer says Bush had best night? WTF

----------


## CPUd

Krauthammer says Jeb had his best night evar!

----------


## Dianne

LMAO  Krauthammer saying Jeb had the best debate tonight hahahahaha

----------


## KingNothing

"It was the best night Jeb had, and he had the best night of the group."

Krauthammer is such a $#@!ing neocon shill and a liar. God $#@!ing dammit, I hate that guy.

----------


## staerker

> CabbageHammer says Bush had best night? WTF


And that he was "very strong."

----------


## euphemia

> Just got out of work. Is the debate worth watching instead of hitting the bars?


I think you should definitely watch Rand.  He was very, very good.

----------


## Rudeman

> 


Man I'd be pissed if I was a Carson supporter. Not surprised by Rubio and Cruz dominating talking time.

----------


## KingNothing

Krauthammer liking Bush makes me want to take back what I said about Bush not being a terrible human.

----------


## speciallyblend

> hxxp://nation.foxnews.com/poll/index.html


paul 49% i voted

----------


## Valli6

> Ted Cruz reminds me of the snake oil salesmen I saw on the Andy Griffith show back in the day, lol.


The one where Aunt Bea gets drunk on the snake oil?

----------


## Theocrat

Sen. Rand Paul did a great job tonight. His answers were intelligent, succinct, and true to conservative principles of limited government. He got the loudest applauses, and he used logic to show the inconsistencies of his opponents' positions. I really hope Iowans use their brains before their hearts, come the caucuses this Monday night, and vote for the most principled statesman in the race---our Sen. Rand Paul.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> "It was the best night Jeb had, and he had the best night of the group."
> 
> Krauthammer is such a $#@!ing neocon shill and a liar. God $#@!ing dammit, I hate that guy.


Oh I like the guy, he has a great sense of humor.

----------


## Evilfox

This guy sounds like a robot someone is typing in what to say. My god he is old news.

----------


## KingNothing

Does Krauthammer have a job for any other reason besides very literally blowing the neoconservative establishment?

He needs to wipe the mess off his face right now.

----------


## adam220891

> Just got out of work. Is the debate worth watching instead of hitting the bars?


Are you aesthetic? If yes hit the bar

----------


## Dary

Drudge poll is easily gamed.  Just saying.

----------


## serenityrick

> because what cruz has said he stands for, and what he's actually stood for are two very different things. he's a flip flopping opportunist.


okay and this is different from Rand being an opportunist and abandoning Matt Bevin to support Mitch McConnell... how? 

Right. That was Rand being "smart" so he could have more power to bring bills to the Senate floor. Everyone here supported that. But if Cruz did something like that, everyone here would call him a snake.

Similar to how Rand is a hero for filbustering against drone strikes but when Cruz does it he's "grandstanding".

I think the hate for him is irrational and hypocritical to be completely honest but whatever.

To me, having two senators (3 if we're counting Mike Lee) actually standing up for the Constitution is a win.. and all anyone here does is bitch about how one of them is "copying" Rand. Stupid.

----------


## KingNothing

Rand Paul won tonight, by a freaking mile.  There's no way this point can even be argued.

----------


## eleganz

Krauthammer is not a living organism..

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

Bush did terribly and Krauthammer is an idiot. If you want a neocon, Rubio should be your guy. Rubio is superior to Bush in every conceivable way.

----------


## 01000110

> Does Krauthammer have a job for any other reason besides very literally blowing the neoconservative establishment?
> 
> He needs to wipe the mess off his face right now.


I switched to MSNBC to get him off the screen.

----------


## SilentBull

I'm surprised they're attacking Rubio right now. This is good for Rand.

----------


## KingNothing

> Are you aesthetic? If yes hit the bar


If you watch the debate first, you'll actually need to hit the bar.

----------


## bronc_fan23

Talking heads on twitter all have said good things about Rand tonight. It's a good performance, and hopefully can give him the final push he needs. Also can get those students enthusiastic about him to really commit.

----------


## Evilfox

I just spit my drink up on my monitor....to what he just said about Rand Paul!

----------


## Dianne

Just keep in mind, FOX News is listed in the top ten donors for Hillary Clinton.   So when they are pushing Jeb, lmao, you have to understand why.

----------


## DJH73

Voted in the Drudge poll. Had  to use Explorer. Paul in 3rd place, not bad, need more votes, tho! I think Iowa is looking good after this debate!

----------


## limequat

Kraut: "I have a lot of affection for Rand Paul"

WTF.

----------


## TER

Krauthammer got the memo.  Play down Rand.

----------


## KEEF

> hxxp://nation.foxnews.com/poll/index.html


Typical FOX, any of the Iowa questions do not have Paul listed.

----------


## staerker

> okay and this is different from Rand being an opportunist and abandoning Matt Bevin to support Mitch McConnell... how? 
> 
> Right. That was Rand being "smart" so he could have more power to bring bills to the Senate floor. Everyone here supported that. But if Cruz did something like that, everyone here would call him a snake.
> 
> Similar to how Rand is a hero for filbustering against drone strikes but when Cruz does it he's "grandstanding".
> 
> I think the hate for him is irrational and hypocritical to be completely honest but whatever.
> 
> To me, having two senators (3 if we're counting Mike Lee) actually standing up for the Constitution is a win.. and all anyone here does is bitch about how one of them is "copying" Rand. Stupid.


He is disliked because he has stabbed Rand and Ron in the back, on multiple occasions.

----------


## dannno

"I have a lot of affection for Rand Paul"



-Charles Krauthammer

----------


## cornell

Krauthammer seriously seems barely functioning.

----------


## presence

Rand was 5 star tonight

----------


## 01000110



----------


## TER

What a joke.

----------


## dannno

Rubio surge incoming!!

----------


## SilentBull

> I'm surprised they're attacking Rubio right now. This is good for Rand.


Never mind. Frank Luntz is pumping Rubio right now.

----------


## KEEF

> Never mind. Frank Luntz is pumping Rubio right now.


Called it!!

----------


## limequat

When do they announce poll results.  Damn this is torture.

----------


## TER

This is why I don't watch cable news tv.

----------


## idiom



----------


## PCKY

> Cruz is doing a great job mentioning this guy King, his campaign Chairman from Iowa. I bet he is popular in IA and that's why he's pounding the namedrops. Also sending people to his website is smart. 
> 
> Still want to slap him in the mouth.


Steve King is a Congressman from Iowa.  Tea Party and pretty popular.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

*Polls*

http://www.drudgereport.com/nowia.htm

http://therightscoop.com/debate-poll...ebate-tonight/

http://heavy.com/news/2016/01/poll-w...he-gop-debate/

----------


## ds21089

> When do they announce poll results.  Damn this is torture.


After they manipulate them.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Rubio surge incoming!!


That's fine.

He's not our competition at this stage.

We need to beat Cruz and Trump.

----------


## PCKY

> okay and this is different from Rand being an opportunist and abandoning Matt Bevin to support Mitch McConnell... how? 
> 
> Right. That was Rand being "smart" so he could have more power to bring bills to the Senate floor. Everyone here supported that. But if Cruz did something like that, everyone here would call him a snake.
> 
> Similar to how Rand is a hero for filbustering against drone strikes but when Cruz does it he's "grandstanding".
> 
> I think the hate for him is irrational and hypocritical to be completely honest but whatever.
> 
> To me, having two senators (3 if we're counting Mike Lee) actually standing up for the Constitution is a win.. and all anyone here does is bitch about how one of them is "copying" Rand. Stupid.


Rand and Mike Lee are for real and Cruz isn't.  He's a fraud.  And for all his finger pointing at McConnell you never hear him bitching about Cornyn.

----------


## PCKY

> *Polls*
> 
> http://www.drudgereport.com/nowia.htm
> 
> http://therightscoop.com/debate-poll...ebate-tonight/
> 
> http://heavy.com/news/2016/01/poll-w...he-gop-debate/


Voted! Rand needs some help on Drudge!

----------


## 01000110

Rand on CNN right now

----------


## CPUd

Cruz on Fox, he said if he isn't elected, in 4 years we won't have a country.   LOL she is still going after him about amnesty.

----------


## 01000110

Rand says he's the only fiscal conservative

----------


## supermario21

Rand killed it and I've seen many tweets listing he and Jeb as the winners.

----------


## bunklocoempire

> okay and this is different from Rand being an opportunist and abandoning Matt Bevin to support Mitch McConnell... how? 
> 
> Right. That was Rand being "smart" so he could have more power to bring bills to the Senate floor. Everyone here supported that. But if Cruz did something like that, everyone here would call him a snake.
> 
> Similar to how Rand is a hero for filbustering against drone strikes but when Cruz does it he's "grandstanding".
> 
> I think the hate for him is irrational and hypocritical to be completely honest but whatever.
> 
> To me, having two senators (3 if we're counting Mike Lee) actually standing up for the Constitution is a win.. and all anyone here does is bitch about how one of them is "copying" Rand. Stupid.


_Goldman Sachs_.  This is a Ron Paul Forum.

----------


## euphemia

Ted Cruz seems to think that he gets votes based on how many names he drops.  I don't care if Senator So-and-So likes your plan or is your Iowa chaiman.  Sheesh.  

I'm also tired of "detailed plans."  I don't want any more complicated Washingtonspeak plans.  Make it simple so we know if you are trying to hoodwink us.

----------


## Liberty Commentary

Thank you for your $10.00 contribution to my campaign. Your transaction ID is 2535509.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

*More Polls*

http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2016...mment-10623694

https://www.conservativereview.com/c...ublican-debate

http://fox5sandiego.com/2016/01/28/p...th-gop-debate/

----------


## CPUd

I think Cruz $#@!ed up going on the post-debate w/ Megyn Kelly, this is playing out like the interview with Greta.

----------


## TomtheTinker

Bush tried to sell books tonight for $2.99!

----------


## Indy Vidual

> Bush tried to sell books tonight for $2.99!


It's not easy being the kinder, gentler brother.

----------


## adam220891

> Bush tried to sell books tonight for $2.99!


I don't feel sorry for him, but he is one sorry candidate.

----------


## ds21089

> Called it!!


Lol. I knew he'd be declared the winner like 15 mins into the debate. It's easy to tell the narrative of the moderators and we all knew they were gonna try to ram rubio down our throats before Iowa. Quite sad how predictable it is.

----------


## jeffro97

> *More Polls*
> 
> http://www.theblaze.com/stories/2016...mment-10623694
> 
> https://www.conservativereview.com/c...ublican-debate
> 
> http://fox5sandiego.com/2016/01/28/p...th-gop-debate/


Rand is in 3rd with 17%, only 4 points behind Donald over in The Blaze poll. 'Tis not that bad.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

*Yet More Polls*

http://time.com/4196259/republican-d...iowa-fox-news/

http://www.syracuse.com/politics/ind...al_debate.html

----------


## nikcers

All of you guys need to stop parroting your Ron Paul talking point against Cruz. He is a nice guy that even Ron Paul endorsed.

----------


## CPUd



----------


## Rudeman

> All of you guys need to stop parroting your Ron Paul talking point against Cruz. He is a nice guy that even Ron Paul endorsed.


Stop parroting Ron Paul talking points because Ron Paul endorsed him? um, what?

----------


## cornell

> Bush tried to sell books tonight for $2.99!


Between this and working the Dunkin drive thru he has really sunk quite far...

----------


## The Gold Standard

> All of you guys need to stop parroting your Ron Paul talking point against Cruz. He is a nice guy that even Ron Paul endorsed.


I'm positive Ron Paul has never said the things about Cruz that I do. At least not in front of a mic.

----------


## Jonderdonk

Message my SFR chapter received immediately after debate:




> Hello,
> 
> My name is ------ ------, and I'm a junior at UNC. After this past debate, I've found that my views and interests are best supported by Rand Paul.  Please inform me of any opportunities that might allow me to put my support to use beyond a vote. 
> 
> Best regards,
> ------ ------


Encouraging sign.

----------


## ds21089

> All of you guys need to stop parroting your Ron Paul talking point against Cruz. He is a nice guy that even Ron Paul endorsed.


Ron Paul endorsed him before he showed his true colors. Almost all of us here WERE for Cruz because he did a good job selling himself. Now that the cat's out of the bag, there is no longer justification for supporting him and honestly wouldnt be surprised if Ron doesnt anymore either.

----------


## CPUd



----------


## TER

> Ron Paul endorsed him before he showed his true colors. Almost all of us here WERE for Cruz because he did a good job selling himself. Now that the cat's out of the bag, there is no longer justification for supporting him and honestly wouldnt be surprised if Ron doesnt anymore either.


Thank you.  Well said.

----------


## r3volution 3.0

*Important Poll*

http://www.foxdebate.com/landing/winning-debate/

----------


## mello

> hxxp://nation.foxnews.com/poll/index.html


Just went over there to vote and saw these two...WTF!

----------


## CPUd

Rand "Someone else" Paul

----------


## CPUd

OK Rubio is on with Hannity, I think I'm going to have to turn it off now.

----------


## mello

Rand Paul did an interview on Hardball a few a little while ago.

----------


## Nye

Who voted for Kasich and Chrispy Kreme in the faux poll? lol.

----------


## Uriah

I missed the debate. Which candidates do you think did the *best*/came across well to typical voters?

----------


## rprprs

> *Important Poll*
> 
> http://www.foxdebate.com/landing/winning-debate/


Thanks and +rep for providing all the various poll links in this thread. I hit 'em all.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> The Rubio push


No doubt. The great establishment neoconservative hope.




> Oh, $#@!. Rand just said he's for legalization...


They are being condescending right now and will just say "that's a nice libertarian for you". When Rand threatens to pass Cruz or Trump, it will become a major issue on right-wing talk radio.




> Cruz is right about ethanol, but I hope it kills him in Iowa.


The "pick winners and losers" quote is OK, but it would have been better to call it "central economic planning" and if you want a Marxist economy, better look to Hillary and Bernie. Wish someone would have called it out.




> christie: 911!


He has nothing. Christie is a fool. 9/11! 9/11!

----------


## CPUd

> I missed the debate. Which candidates do you think did the *best*/came across well to typical voters?


Rand did really well.  Rubio did all right, mainly for his attacks on Cruz.  Christie did well for the type of voters he's going after.  Cruz and Carson were total disasters.

----------


## Uriah

> Rand did really well.  Rubio did all right, mainly for his attacks on Cruz.  Christie did well for the type of voters he's going after.  Cruz and Carson were total disasters.


Thanks for giving me your perspective.

----------


## ds21089

https://www.conservativereview.com/c...ublican-debate

http://fox5sandiego.com/2016/01/28/p...th-gop-debate/

http://www.slate.com/articles/news_a...ur_poll_1.html

http://politics.heraldtribune.com/20...ws-gop-debate/

http://time.com/4196259/republican-d...iowa-fox-news/

http://www.syracuse.com/politics/ind...al_debate.html

http://www.foxdebate.com/landing/winning-debate/

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Rand did really well.  Rubio did all right, mainly for his attacks on Cruz.  Christie did well for the type of voters he's going after.  Cruz and Carson were total disasters.


Agreed

...the lengths to which FOX is going to not mention Rand is very telling.

If there were anything to attack him for, they would.

----------


## CPUd



----------


## nikcers

> All in all a boring debate. At least he appealed to the african american audience. They are always a strong force in the Republican nomination.


Ron Paul people hate criminal justice reform and we aren't a force in the Republican nomination at all. I mean why do you think Ted Cruz and Trump want to be our second choice badly? Even Jebras pandering to us telling us that he has "libertarian blood"

----------


## r3volution 3.0

> Even Jebras pandering to us telling us that he has "libertarian blood"

----------


## francisco

This entire thread is full of win

And, goes without saying, Rand did great tonight

----------


## CPUd



----------


## francisco

> 


Out of rep.

(Although, the cat appears to be missing. )

----------


## nskokov

Some comments from the Reddit thread covering the debate:

"Really enjoyed the debate without Trump. Switched from Rubio to Paul tonight."

"Rand Paul is by far the best Republican in the field."

"Paul had a really strong debate. A dark horse for 3rd in Iowa maybe?"

"Great answers on foreign policy, the NSA and especially when it came to body cameras. He came across as very informed when criticising fines as revenue and the War on Drugs. Not sure if it’ll translate to a campaign boost but he’s definitely the winner of this debate."

"Rand Paul fired a great bit shot at Hillary tonight.
Hillary can't say she is for women's equality. If the Clinton Foundation is taking huge sums of money from countries that oppress women."

"Rand Paul at least seems like he'd be capable of doing the damn job."

"Rand didnt just look good up on stage he looked down right comfortable, poised even. Dolling out body blows to the other candidates."
----------

He definitely won over some independent/on the fence voters tonight while at the same time hopefully squeezing some of Cruz's support.

----------


## devil21

I'm pretty sure the media is going to pull a "Rubio Surge" over the weekend.

----------


## devil21

> "I have a lot of affection for Rand Paul"
> 
> 
> 
> -Charles Krauthammer

----------


## randomname

> I'm pretty sure the media is going to pull a "Rubio Surge" over the weekend.


Amd a completely made up one to, word is his numbers in Iowa/NH have been going DOWN over the last days

----------


## alucard13mm

I'd like to think of it as Rubio + Rand has a truce for the debate or hopefully next few weeks. Rand needs to take votes from Cruz and Rubio wants to make sure Jeb doesn't come out of no where and sideswipe him.

Yeah.. an unholy truce which hopefully wont be like Ron and Romney

----------


## Rudeman

> I'd like to think of it as Rubio + Rand has a truce for the debate or hopefully next few weeks. Rand needs to take votes from Cruz and Rubio wants to make sure Jeb doesn't come out of no where and sideswipe him.
> 
> Yeah.. an unholy truce which hopefully wont be like Ron and Romney


Rand still went after Rubio on amnesty/immigration.

----------


## bronc_fan23

None of the other candidates attacked Rand because they didn't want to punch down. Which worked out for Rand because he came off looking good, I think the only time he was "attacked" was when Rubio invoked Rand's name when going after Cruz on defense spending.

----------


## eleganz

I really hope the media has been saving up their Cruz ammunition for this weekend.  Cruz needs to go down, and it doesn't matter if the next guy up is Rubio but Cruz NEEDS to go down.

Seemed like a major Rubio pump in the Luntz focus group, could be a sign of a major last minute shift this weekend.

----------


## PCKY

> All of you guys need to stop parroting your Ron Paul talking point against Cruz. He is a nice guy that even Ron Paul endorsed.


That's what makes it so bad with Cruz.  He is using and abusing the Liberty movement.  When it suits him he'll toss us aside like a used Kleenex!

----------


## PCKY

> 


Problem with Krauthammer is his persistent Freudian slips of calling Rand Ron.  Half the time he doesn't correct himself. It's annoying.

----------


## 01000110

Rubio getting pumped like no tomorrow on Fox&Friends this morning.   Rand is getting some good mentions.

----------


## bronc_fan23

> Rubio getting pumped like no tomorrow on Fox&Friends this morning.   Rand is getting some good mentions.


He's the establishment pick going into Iowa/NH, no doubt.

No mentions of Rand during Morning Joe.

----------


## dancjm

> 


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to CPUd again.

----------


## dancjm

> None of the other candidates attacked Rand because they didn't want to punch down. Which worked out for Rand because he came off looking good, I think the only time he was "attacked" was when Rubio invoked Rand's name when going after Cruz on defense spending.


I would say they didn't want to punch up. Knowing they couldn't reach anyway.

----------


## CaptUSA

> None of the other candidates attacked Rand because they didn't want to punch down. Which worked out for Rand because he came off looking good, I think the only time he was "attacked" was when Rubio invoked Rand's name when going after Cruz on defense spending.


I think they were being extra careful not to engage Rand in a one-on-one debate.  It gives him more airtime and every time someone goes up against Rand on the issues, they come out damaged.  They all want to pretend to be conservative, but Rand exposes them.  The trick - which the media helps them with, both in limiting time and selective questioning - is to take the blow and redirect it away from him.

----------


## Jamesiv1

> Carson is done.


Carson is exactly the same now as when he first announced: his over-medicated demeanor, wacky beliefs, made-up life stories, clueless foreign policy, off-the-wall answers, etc.

That fact that he was actually pushed by the media as a 'frontrunner' only reinforces my feeling that this game is totally rigged.

----------


## Jamesiv1

> Ye Gods, Bush is SUCH a cuck!


watching you all by your lonesome trying to create a meme of that stupid word is entertaining.

it's also sooo 7th-grade lol

----------


## otherone

> watching you all by your lonesome trying to create a meme of that stupid word is entertaining.
> 
> it's also sooo 7th-grade lol


It's an established alt-right buzzword.  He didn't invent it.  Using it exposes his affiliations.

----------


## Jamesiv1

> It's an established alt-right buzzword.  He didn't invent it.  Using it exposes his affiliations.


ahhh, yes. I see what you mean.

it's still weird that he keeps using it when he's the only person in the whole forum that uses it.  Like he wants everyone on RPF's to know his affiliations...

I guess it's kind of like a gang sign.

----------


## otherone

> ahhh, yes. I see what you mean.
> 
> it's still weird that he keeps using it when he's like, the only person in the whole forum that uses it.  Like he wants everyone on RPF's to know his affiliations...
> 
> I guess it's kind of like a gang sign.


He's 16.  He's excited to have discovered politics.  It's like being on the cheer squad, but for disenfranchised nerdy white boys.

----------


## Jamesiv1

> He's 16.


that explains it lol

good on him though, for waking up politically.

----------


## Anti-Neocon

> watching you all by your lonesome trying to create a meme of that stupid word is entertaining.
> 
> it's also sooo 7th-grade lol


He really is a cuck of cucks though, in the way the "alt-right" uses it.

----------


## Dr.3D

I wasn't able to watch the entire debate and hoped this thread would have the following video in the OP when I clicked on it.

----------


## squirl22

> I'm pretty sure the media is going to pull a "Rubio Surge" over the weekend.


That's what I think also; it was definitely a push Rubio night

----------


## specsaregood

> He really is a cuck of cucks though, in the way the "alt-right" uses it.


What is amusing is that with the "authoritarian" tendency found in Trump supporters, it means that the Trump supporters that want to keep using that "cuck" insult are actually the most likely to be cucks themselves who want big daddy trump to stick it in them and their wives.

----------


## ds21089

Last night was pretty good in doing exactly what I was hoping for. Across social media, I'm seeing a somewhat common reoccurring theme of people saying they were for Ted Cruz, but after last night they are for Rand.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Rubio getting pumped like no tomorrow on Fox&Friends this morning.   Rand is getting some good mentions.


Local media is even worse than national cable shows. Local Fox News station talked about how Rubio and Jeb won the debate, talked a bit more about Cruz and Trump, never mentioned Rand.

----------


## spikel

> What is amusing is that with the "authoritarian" tendency found in Trump supporters, it means that the Trump supporters that want to keep using that "cuck" insult are actually the most likely to be cucks themselves who want big daddy trump to stick it in them and their wives.


Ew I just threw up a little, gross.

Anyway yea I think he nailed the debate last night

----------

